# Pretty neat vid



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

I thought this was kinda cool


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That would make great line entertainment.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

That was fun! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

thats cool, what was it for a wonder?


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I liked it. Just goes to show you that there are many different types of haunters out there. thanks for sharing.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

That was cool.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that was great..thanks


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That was awesomely fun!!! Thanks for posting that, it brightened my night!


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Not sure what is was for, but I ran across it in Youtube.
I was thinking, a Halloween entertainment kind of puppet show?



GothicCandle said:


> thats cool, what was it for a wonder?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks! It's been a long time since I've seen black art.


----------

